# Its finnaly happened Sky get F1



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

According to reports Sky has now got then exclusive rights for F1 live races from 2019 to 2015 seeing the end of live F1 races on standard TV:devil: Channel 4 aren't sure if they will continue with showing highlights. I for one think its a bloody disgrace but I guess money talks. As a motor sports and footy fan getting to watch anything live on the TV or in person is getting stupidly expensive nowadays. What are peoples thoughts.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Touring Cars are much more exciting to watch and are on free to air tv. Also World Rally. F1 has long since been history for me, just a very similar procession of cars around a very predictable track. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

It's getting stupid now but until the balance tips the other way and people stop paying it then Sky will keep doing it.
To be honest the highlights will bother me more as I don't watch races live anymore due to lack of time (kids!!) and lack of excitement. To be honest, even the highlights I watch on x16 and play when I see something happen😂


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Vossman said:


> Touring Cars are much more exciting to watch and are on free to air tv. Also World Rally. F1 has long since been history for me, just a very similar procession of cars around a very predictable track.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's like you read my mind!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Vossman said:


> Touring Cars are much more exciting to watch and are on free to air tv. Also World Rally. F1 has long since been history for me, just a very similar procession of cars around a very predictable track.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree I always watch and prefer the touring cars mate! Its more my sadness at Sky dominating and taking every sport. I have no problem watching the highlights of F1 as its turning into a precession of cars anyway now the issue with highlights is avoiding all TV, Radio and social media all day to avoid hearing the results.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

doesnt surpise me, its been getting worse for a few years now. I havent been to Silverstone for a couple of years as the prices were going astronomical, may go next year as it will most likely be the lst race there as the contract runs out. Going abroad is also another possibility, watching qualifying and race day is cheaper that just race day here its mental!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

While ever people keep paying silly monthly payments to Sky then they'll always have the ability to outbid other channels.

I've tended to record most of this years F1 and watch back at x6 speed unless it was an interesting part. I recorded Monaco, then deleted it based on the boredom reported during/after the race.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

It's never been the same for me since Murray walker left. So many childhood memories watching it with my grandad. 1996 with hill and Schumacher battling. The only way races are interesting now is if someone crashes or has a blowout. Very little overtaking these days. Look at brawn years back when button won the championship, it's who has the best car. I preferred it when they had to come in for fuel as well. Everything's all analysed and number crunching data stats. I'd be more entertained watching them race in pedal cars


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

wish wash said:


> It's never been the same for me since Murray walker left.


Totally agree. I've really lost the love for it over the past few years. It's a bit like watching scalextric on tv nowadays.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

The general price of F1 is daft in this country.

I admit, I have Sky and I watch the races.
I enjoy the free to air coverage of BTCC

If I thought it would do anything by cancelling my subscription to Sky, then I would, but I just don't think you'd get the volume of people to have any sort of effect.

F1 this year, you order your tickets at an astronomical price, then it asks if you want parking???
Course I want bl00dy parking.
Thats £15 extra.

Then Silverstone have the cheek to charge you a £10 booking fee.
WTF !!!!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh, I thought they'd already got it from earlier in year - must have been the process starting, think the main issue as has been raised, it's not entertaining - no one wants a race to be won after the finish line, no one wants the race to be won in the pits either...

And in a race (no matter what race) Fuel saving, lifting and coasting - I mean, really !


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

F1 is on a par with Golf anf Horse Racing as being utterly dull and boring.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

If you want interesting motor sport go for two wheels. 

And that's from a long time car fan including many, many weekends of marshalling during the Senna/Mansell/Prost etc. years.

I cancelled my Sky subscription several years ago - what a long tedious pain that was in itself - because of the many monthly ££££'s and not many things actually interesting to watch.

Andy.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks like C4 get the highlights and the British GP live. At least there is still some F1 on TV even though last season was a bit of a boring 2 horse race. With all the social media around it gets really difficult to avoid finding out the results before you can see the highlights.


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

In the last few months I’ve been watching the dtm and Australian v8 supercar racing free of charge on freeview (free sports channel 95 )


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

i still have the old Sky HD package so get F1, however it does mean I am curtailed essewhere. I considered dropping Sky as to be honest Netflix aand Amazon tv shows are enough for anyone but F1 keeps niggling at the back of my mind.

I started watching the BBC iplayer coverage of the Formula E and so far the races have been close and way more engaging as the race doesn’t last so long either. The fact there are no tyre stops or car changes this year means I don’t feel cheated of racing like happens in F1 when an overtake is done in a pit stop. A lot of clever ideas like attack mode and ex F1 drivers helps make it interesting. Oh and manufactures are all there. Anyway I’m slowly caring less about loosing F1 behind a paywall. 

Is it just me, but if you are a sponsor why spend millions when a lot of people can’t watch it.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

PWOOD said:


> Is it just me, but if you are a sponsor why spend millions when a lot of people can't watch its


Yes, and from reading the news over the past few weeks, it's reported a lot of the teams aren't happy it's gone from free to air - at the end of the day, being free to air at tracks significantly more viewers and therefore the teams / cars sponsors get more publicity...

Oh and I do think F1 need tondo something to increase overtaking / make it more entertaining as presently, I'm quite happy to be watching extended highlights...


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

From 2019 to 2015.....so they're going back in time!! Lol. 
Joking apart, I'm another that has stopped watching F1 about 10 years ago. Its overly sanitised these days and just plain boring!!


----------

